

Ask HN: Accounting software for startups? - nc

Hi, I was wondering whether straight up Excel / Numbers is the preferred option for startups or whether there are more sophisticated options for basic cash flow / income statements / invoice management etc?<p>Any suggestions or useful software that has worked before?
======
ropergroup
QuickBooks has a basic program called Simple Start that is an easy to use
program for new businesses. It will give you more functionality than Excel.
For a discount, go to our website and click on any Intuit icon:
<http://www.ropergroup.com>. With Simple Start you can create invoices, track
payments, pay bills, print checks and create financial statements.

------
Scott_MacGregor
You will probably want to use Quickbooks. A lot of CPA's understand it. Do not
use spreadsheets because spreadsheets do not have an audit trail.

Talk to a CPA that has experiance in our industry and follow that persons
advice.

------
billturner
Do you have an accountant? More than likely, they would point you towards
QuickBooks, as it's pretty much the standard.

And if you don't have an accountant, you should probably start talking to one.

